# Josh Smith should go #1, not Dwight Howard



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Smith is more explosive and athletic than Howard and he also has more potential. Howard is more fundamentally sound and has a good post game, but Smith can either drive and dunk in your eye or pull up and hit the three. I see Smith being a Tracy McGrady and Howard being a Chris Webber.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I he can be like McGrady than he should go #1 but you win with big men it seems unless your MJ.
My best friends cousin is Josh's girlfriend.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Smith's J is suspect and doesnt have a great crossover like TMac does


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Smith is more explosive and athletic than Howard and he also has more potential. Howard is more fundamentally sound and has a good post game, but Smith can either drive and dunk in your eye or pull up and hit the three. I see Smith being a Tracy McGrady and Howard being a Chris Webber.


 I think you're overrating Smith a little bit and underrating Howard a little also. The other thing is if Webber never had injuries problems he could possibly be better than TMac right now, but we''ll probably never know.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Smith is more explosive and athletic than Howard and he also has more potential. Howard is more fundamentally sound and has a good post game, but Smith can either drive and dunk in your eye or pull up and hit the three. I see Smith being a Tracy McGrady and Howard being a Chris Webber.


Howard is more athletic than Webber. He is also a better passer and has a better feel for the game than Smith.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know I like T-Mac, but there is no way I take T-Mac over a young Webber. Webber has lead an NBA team with Champ. Aspirations.

Having said that. You take big men before you take wings. Dominant big men don't grow on trees.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

So you are sayin high scoring wingmen do? No thats not true, bot every guard can lead the league in points and take over a game like McGrady did. And the only reason the Kings were championship contenders is because Webber had a good cast around him. Who did McGrady have? No one and he still made it to the playoffs. Plus if you look at past drafts there has been a higher success rate for guards or wingmen entering the league than there have been for big men. Howard may have a better feel for the game, but as with most high schoolers that will come with time. When you draft a high schooler you draft potential and Josh Smith has more potential than Howard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dominant Big Men trump Dominant wings every single time. That is the reason Shaq and Duncan keep all the championships. Jordan is the exception to the rule.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Shaq would not have won 3 if it wasnt for Kobe and are you forgetting players by the name of Magic Johnson, Julius Erving, Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas and Oscar Robertson. They are guards and forwards who led their team to a ring.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Shaq would not have won 3 if it wasnt for Kobe and are you forgetting players by the name of Magic Johnson, Julius Erving, Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas and Oscar Robertson. They are guards and forwards who led their team to a ring.


That is true, but if you put Tmac, Pierce, Iverson, KG, Ray Allen, or one of many other wings with Shaq, they've probably got at least two of those 3 titles still.

You put one of many bigs in the league with Kobe and those chances arent so certain.

Although Kobe and Tmac may be better skill players, GMs would take Shaq or Duncan over either of them 10 out of 10 times because they are 7 footers.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Not to mention ABCD camp, when Dwight Howard schooled everyone who looked at him...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Shaq would not have won 3 if it wasnt for Kobe and are you forgetting players by the name of Magic Johnson, Julius Erving, Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas and Oscar Robertson. They are guards and forwards who led their team to a ring.


Are you kidding? Magic had Kareem and Worthy, Erving had Moses Malone, Bird had McHail and Parrish (and was a power forward himself), Isiah had Salley, Rodman, and Laimbeer, and Robertson had Kareem, in fact the Bucks were nothing until Kareem came to town.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Funny how people on this thread are arguing about who should be drafted first without seeing either of the two players play, and even if they have seen them, it's only a game or two.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

because all the players we have seen play are nothing more than 2nd round scrubs. Well at least most of the players weve seen


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> 
> My best friends cousin is Josh's girlfriend.


Yea well my friends cousin's husband was buddies with KG back in South Carolina. I'm practically related. Where's the love Kev' I need some funds.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> ... I see Smith being a Tracy McGrady and Howard being a Chris Webber.


Tracy McGrady, at 6-8, has a unique body control. That's what makes him able to play 2 and guard 1s. I don't think players with these physical abilities come around every year. I'd like to see if Smith is one of them, but I doubt it, because I simply can't imagine. But let's see how he's playing for Oak Hill...


----------



## Worlds #1 NBA Expert (Nov 3, 2003)

Didn't Josh sign a letter of intent to go to Indiana? Did he decide to go pro instead?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Worlds #1 NBA Expert</b>!
> Didn't Josh sign a letter of intent to go to Indiana? Did he decide to go pro instead?


He has only verbally committed to Indiana. It is widely speculated that he is going to go pro out of HS. 

However his mother has been said to want him to go to college. You can't sign a LOI until the middle of November for the early signing period.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

> Tracy McGrady, at 6-8, has a unique body control. That's what makes him able to play 2 and guard 1s. I don't think players with these physical abilities don't come around every year. I'd like to see if Smith is one of them, but I doubt it, because I simply can't imagine. But let's see how he's playing for Oak Hill...


Josh smith is 6-9 and I personally think he is a more explosive and overall better athlete than McGrady was at the same age. Have you seen Josh? He could dunk over an entire team if he wants to or pull up and hit the jumper. Plus he is left-handed which makes it harder to guard him. In the NBA, Smith will prolly play the 3 and sometimes the 2 and 4. He is like a LeBron, but he doesn't have the all-around game like LBJ but he is athletically superior and has a better jumper.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> 
> 
> Josh smith is 6-9 and I personally think he is a more explosive and overall better athlete than McGrady was at the same age. Have you seen Josh? He could dunk over an entire team if he wants to or pull up and hit the jumper. Plus he is left-handed which makes it harder to guard him. In the NBA, Smith will prolly play the 3 and sometimes the 2 and 4. He is like a LeBron, but he doesn't have the all-around game like LBJ but he is athletically superior and has a better jumper.


I think you are GREATLY overrating Josh Smith.

I mean, he is a good player, a great HS player, but if all you said is as true as it is we're looking at Michael Jordan, only bigger. His jumper is suspect, though his athleticism is probably right up there with LJ. He's a 3 in the NBA, maybe a 4 if he puts on more bulk, but I don't think he has the quickness to play the two.

And left-handed does not make a difference in the NBA, all of them can dribble and pass with both hands.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Neither of them should go number one? If a team wants a big man how can they not draft Pavel at 7'5'', and if they want a scorer what about Tiago Splitter. 
Taking High School Kids is no different than taking international players except that the international guys have played big time ball.
Another thing it also depends on who has the first pick a team that needs defensive help down low could just as easily select Okafor.


----------



## aeroe (Aug 29, 2003)

Josh Smith is about 6'7 and change with his shoes. 6'9 is quite a stretch. 
Due to his size his pro future should be more of a 2/3 role in the NBA. 
(Considering if he can develop a better handle and a consistent outside shot.) He won't make it right away if he attempts to rely on his athleticism alone. 

As an Indiana fan I hope he would go to college but it appears very unlikely at best.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Neither of them should go number one? If a team wants a big man how can they not draft Pavel at 7'5'', and if they want a scorer what about Tiago Splitter.
> Taking High School Kids is no different than taking international players except that the international guys have played big time ball.
> Another thing it also depends on who has the first pick a team that needs defensive help down low could just as easily select Okafor.


I really don't understand the whole Pavel thing. One workout against a ghost and you're ready to be a big-time post player?

Splitter is just as, if not more raw than Howard. Howard is already adapted to the country, and has proven to be by far the most dominant HS player. He's something special, it's too bad he won't go to college.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Smith is more explosive and athletic than Howard and he also has more potential. Howard is more fundamentally sound and has a good post game, but Smith can either drive and dunk in your eye or pull up and hit the three. I see Smith being a Tracy McGrady and Howard being a Chris Webber.


Howard is plenty athletic himself, and being an athlete alone doesn't define who is better. Howard is a better player than Smith. He can also drive pretty damn well for a 6'11" center.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

> Neither of them should go number one? If a team wants a big man how can they not draft Pavel at 7'5'', and if they want a scorer what about Tiago Splitter.


First of all about this comment. Why would you select a raw 7'5 center who speaks little if not any English over a 6'8 kid, who is younger, speaks english and has atleticism comparable to that of TMACs or LeBrons. Lets move on...



> Josh Smith is about 6'7 and change with his shoes. 6'9 is quite a stretch.


Last time I looked the bottom of sneakers add at least an inch to your height. And at 6'7 with his leaping ability and athleticism, thats more than enough to compete with 3s of the league.



> (Considering if he can develop a better handle and a consistent outside shot.) He won't make it right away if he attempts to rely on his athleticism alone.


From what I have heard he is constantly trying to improve his game, unlike someone like DMiles. His jumper is already good and better than LeBron's.



> Howard is plenty athletic himself, and being an athlete alone doesn't define who is better. Howard is a better player than Smith. He can also drive pretty damn well for a 6'11" center.


Good point. Being atletic doesn't define who's better, but it is sure a helluva plus. And lets look at the past...Desmond Mason, an amazing athlete picked at #17 compared to Jerome Moiso picked earlier in the draft. Mase is putting up better numbers despite not having the handles and jumper. Moiso could drive and is a good athlete for his size, plus had a better jumper and post game, but Mase's athletic ability alone has him on radar for becoming a good player.

I know you want big men to win championships, but when is the last time a 6'10 power forward won a ring. Webber...no, Malone...no. But when is the last time an athletically superior guard has won a ring...Bingo...Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan. I'm not comparing Josh to Jordan or Bryant, but he has potential to be mentioned with their names in the future.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> I know you want big men to win championships, but when is the last time a 6'10 power forward won a ring. Webber...no, Malone...no. But when is the last time an athletically superior guard has won a ring...Bingo...Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan. I'm not comparing Josh to Jordan or Bryant, but he has potential to be mentioned with their names in the future.


You claim he's a 3, then group him with the 2's.

Besides, if you want to go by PF's who won the title, look no further than last year. I've heard TD comparisons, but more athletic, less court sense.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Last time I looked you weren't limited to one position. TMAC, Kobe, KG, JO, Jamal Crawford, DC, and many others are capable of playing one position in the game but being listed at another. And I said a 6'10 pf, not a 7'1. Those 3 inches are a big factor.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Dwight Howard is not like Chris Webber, Webber makes his leaving in the mid range area, Howard is a post up player. The best comparison that can be made for Howard is a more athletic Tim Duncan. Josh Smith is like no player in the league, well right now I would say he is a more athletic Darius Miles. But I would not take him over Dwight Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> I know you want big men to win championships, but when is the last time a 6'10 power forward won a ring. Webber...no, Malone...no. But when is the last time an athletically superior guard has won a ring...Bingo...Kobe Bryant, Michael Jordan. I'm not comparing Josh to Jordan or Bryant, but he has potential to be mentioned with their names in the future.


Not sure using Kobe really fits your argument. He won those titles with a pretty good "big man" ...

Unless a guy like Lebron is available and is a sure thing, size will almost always get drafted higher.

There are a large handful of great wing players and not nearly as many great big men in the league. Therefore big men are considered a greater commodity.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> Last time I looked you weren't limited to one position. TMAC, Kobe, KG, JO, Jamal Crawford, DC, and many others are capable of playing one position in the game but being listed at another. And I said a 6'10 pf, not a 7'1. Those 3 inches are a big factor.


Okay, fine, when was the last time a 6'9" SF won a team a championship then?


----------



## aeroe (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually Josh Smith signed the National Letter of Intent with Indiana. It just won't be worth anything when he's drafted this coming June. For example Ndudi Ebi signed with Arizona, but bypassed college, obviously.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

> Okay, fine, when was the last time a 6'9" SF won a team a championship then?


Hmmm? I think there was a guy once named Larry Bird and another guy named Clyde Drexel. I also think there was another guy with a bush and he [layed for the Sixers...Julius Erving yea that his name.

Enough with the sarcasm. But within the last 20 years I can name more small forwards and guards who led their team to a ring, than power forwards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm? I think there was a guy once named Larry Bird and another guy named Clyde Drexel. I also think there was another guy with a bush and he [layed for the Sixers...Julius Erving yea that his name.
> ...


Larry Bird was a 6'9 SF/PF who was one of the greatest of all time and he had a 7'0 center and a 6'11 full time PF beside him, not to mention a couple of scrappy guards. That wasnt too good a comeback and the same thing with Drexler. He didnt win nothing until he played with an MVP Hakeem Olajuwon while Michael jordan was retired. Same thing with Julius, he played next to what"A dominating big man"


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Larry Bird was a 6'9 SF/PF who was one of the greatest of all time and he had a 7'0 center and a 6'11 full time PF beside him, not to mention a couple of scrappy guards. That wasnt too good a comeback and the same thing with Drexler. He didnt win nothing until he played with an MVP Hakeem Olajuwon while Michael jordan was retired. Same thing with Julius, he played next to what*"A dominating big man" *


Just curious what big man are talking about?
Moses Malone or someone else.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who will u choose:
Duncan or Tmac
D.Howard=TD and J.Smith=Tmac

Clearly it would be D.Howard//


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> Just curious what big man are talking about?
> Moses Malone or someone else.


Yup Moses Malone


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I would pick T-Mac if I already had a Shaq...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I would pick T-Mac if I already had a Shaq...


Of course but that wont be the case


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I just spent the week watching Dwight and from the dozen NBA scouts - including Marty Blake, the Director of Scouting for the NBA - Howard is close to a near lock for the #1 spot. 

Think Amare + Webber = Howard.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> Think Amare + Webber = Howard.


That description makes me cringe, that is scary. If he lived up to that he'd average like 30, 15, 5, 2, 2 lol...


----------

